# El niño fern



## sunstar93

So after my mishap with the peace lily I decided to exchange it for a fully aquatic el niño fern. I have it tied to a piece of driftwood with a rubber band and waiting for it to attach itself lol. I have been doing even more reading about it and have a couple questions:
1) I have read it is a low light plant, and then have also read it needs more intense light. Which is correct for this plant? At the moment I have two 15 watt fluorescent bulbs...kinda short on money but if I have to get other lights I will.
2) I have also read that this plant needs CO2...how do I go about doing that? Currently I have it in a 10 gallon tank with 4 cories, heated to 78*, filter is a Tetra 10i, have an air stone.
Thanks!


----------



## kfryman

Actually, I believe it needs high light and CO2. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84805


----------



## sunstar93

Okay I can get the lighting. What about the CO2? Im not really familiar with that...I read the link and it doesn't really say anything


----------



## kfryman

El Niño Fern (Bolbitis Heteroclita) plants in the same species tend to have fairly similar conditions. And the two are often confused, so you may have Bolbitis heudelotti.

"As for the Bolbitus, you might want to check out this thread. The Bolbitis typically seen in the hobby (Bolbitis heudelotti) is happy underwater given the right conditions (water flow, lots of light, and CO2). I don't see the other species around so I can't comment, but I know I'm looking for it for my terrariums, not aquariums Niether is good for low light tanks tho." KeroKero


----------



## ao

you dont need CO2 but you need high light.... which means you might get algae...

like javafern, you shouldnt bury the rhizome. IME this species only does well rooted...


----------



## registereduser

so this is the same as an African water fern?


----------

